

Traffic Jam in China Could Last for Weeks.  Cars move half-mile per day. - gscott
http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2010/aug/23/chinas-massive-traffic-jam-could-last-for-weeks/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Reminds me of Dr Who series 3 episode 3: "Gridlock".

